# Shun Bob Kramer 9 Slot Knife Block



## ed escobar (Sep 17, 2007)

I received a beautiful Shun Bob Kramer 9 Slot Knife Block from my daughter and future son-in-law for Christmas. While I love the look, I worry that its dark brown, almost black, finish will get dinged up and look awful from the sure to occur misses as I'm taking the knives in and out of the block. Has anyone had any experience with these blocks? It's easily returnable since it came from Sur la Table but I'd like to keep since it looks so good and it came from daughter.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

It's a block of wood. It's only function is to hold knives. It really has a very low failure rate. I can't remember anyone ever coming into my kitchen to look at my knife block. It's a gift from your daughter. I'm sure she thought well of giving it to you. Keep it. She'll be happy, you'll be happy, everyone in your kitchen will be happy.

_* As a point of reference, for anyone w/ "tone-catching skill difficulties", I'm posting this sincerely with no additional negative agenda. _


----------



## gumbo (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice gift - the dings will add character and show you actually cook. I'm all about getting a sexy knife block for the collection I've got going, and that thing is just different enough to catch my attention.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

IceMan said:


> It's a block of wood. It's only function is to hold knives. It really has a very low failure rate. I can't remember anyone ever coming into my kitchen to look at my knife block. It's a gift from your daughter. I'm sure she thought well of giving it to you. Keep it. She'll be happy, you'll be happy, everyone in your kitchen will be happy.
> 
> _* As a point of reference, for anyone w/ "tone-catching skill difficulties", I'm posting this sincerely with no additional negative agenda. _


Makes sense, but just in case the OP is really concerned with keeping the block looking it's best etc like said above it is "a block of wood" and should be able to be touched up if needed with some matching stain, or one of many different sticks, crayons, and markers on the market to touch up various wood products (I have seen or used ones for furniture, hardwood floors and even trim).

I will say that is very nice gift you have received, and understand wanting to keep it nice, but also be sure you enjoy it!


----------

